# who knows ...



## kenpostart (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm looking for informations about Mr. Juan José Negreira.

He will host a seminar in Germany in June 2007. Before I travel about 200 km, I want to know something ...


Regards,
kenpostart

PS: We're looking forward to welcome Mr. Lee Wedlake an Mr. Gary Ellis for a seminar in Germany nearby Düsseldorf.


----------



## nlkenpo (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know about this person, but please do keep me updated about the events in Düsseldorf and surroundings, since it's only a two hour drive for us too.

Regards,
Marcel


----------

